# things that touch the heart of the existing order



## GamblingCamel

> Supreme Court in West Virginia Board of Education v Barnette 319 US 624 (1943):
> 
> "But freedom to differ is not limited to things that do not matter much. That would be a mere shadow of freedom. The test of its substance is the right to differ as to *things that touch the heart of the existing order*."
> 
> Corte Suprema dos EUA no caso, Board of Education versus Barnette (1943):
> 
> Mas a liberdade de ser diferente não se limitado a coisas que não têm importância. Com isso haveria apenas uma sombra da liberdade. A prova de suo mérito é o direito de ser diferente com respeito *a coisas que tocam no âmago da ordem existente*.



Please help me out. In PT I've come across_ âmago, fundo, cerne_ as translations of "heart of".
_______

In EN there are two meanings of "to differ".
1. To be dissimilar or unlike in nature, quality, amount, or form / 2. To be of a different opinion; disagree

This particular Supreme Court decision held that the Free Speech Clause of the First Amendment to the U.S.Constitution 
protected students (in this case, Jehovah's Witnesses) from being forced to salute the American flag and say the Pledge of Allegiance in school.


----------



## Brass

Oi, GamblingCamel.
Posso fazer uma tentativa, seguindo o seu exemplo?
"Mas a liberdade de *divergir* não se *limita* a coisas *de menor / pouca* importância. Isso *seria* apenas uma sombra *de* liberdade. A prova de sua substância é o direito de *divergir* *acerca* *de coisas que tocam no âmago da ordem existente*.

Quanto ao "âmago", acho que está perfeito como tradução para "the heart of". "Cerne" também fica bom, talvez até mesmo um pouco melhor que "âmago" (mas, é apenas uma questão de preferência pessoal. São sinônimos).


----------



## Joca

Okay, mas proponho ainda algumas pequenas alterações:

A liberdade de divergir, porém, não se limita a coisas de pequena monta, o que seria uma mera sombra/um espectro da liberdade. A prova de sua materialidade é o direito de divergir em relação a coisas que tocam o âmago/cerne/a essência da ordem existente/estabelecida.


----------



## machadinho

Pequenas sugestões:
1. _that touch->_tocantes a
2. _order->_Acho que o juridiquês emprega "ordenação".


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> 2. _order->_Acho que o juridiquês emprega "ordenação".



Are you referring to this definition?
ORDENAÇÃO: 5. Jur. Codificação de leis e preceitos legais; estatuto legal 

It might be helpful if I put the judge's statement in my own words. Bear in mind that other EN speakers will interpret it very differently.
The test of its substance is the right to differ as to things that touch the Constitutional principles at the heart of U.S. society.

TO TOUCH: 9. To be pertinent to; concern.
If I have time, I'm going to read the whole Supreme Court opinion.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Pequenas sugestões:
> 1. _that touch->_tocantes a
> 2. _order->_Acho que o juridiquês emprega "ordenação".


 
Não, neste caso é mesmo '_ordem_', a ordem política e social (com mil diabos, dito assim a expressão tem uma ressonância demasiado policiesca, não tem?), entendida como o conjunto, o sistema de normas que rege a vida em sociedade, enquanto a '_ordenação_', entendida sobretudo como o Gambling a entendeu, como um código de leis, tem um sabor demasiado arcaico.  
Quanto ao resto, estou de acordo, embora preferisse um termo mais forte do que '_toquem_' (talvez '_atingem_'). Ponderaria ainda um termo que englobasse não apenas o direito de '_dissentir_' mas também o de _'ser diferente_', mas não me ocorre nenhum.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> Quanto ao resto, estou de acordo, embora preferisse um termo mais forte do que '_toquem_' (talvez '_atingem_').



I very much like the EN verb "to touch" because it's subtle, indefinite. The U.S. Constitution is not absolute in nature. It is a web of heterogenous principles, often in logical and social contradiction with each other. In this court case, it's national security in wartime vs. individual freedom of speech. There's rarely an absolute right or wrong in Constitutional law; relative shades of grey rub up against and touch each other.

ATINGIR seems stronger to me than TOCAR (as C. said).
1. Chegar a um ponto determinado: ALCANÇAR; TOCAR
5. Alcançar de modo violento; acertar física ou moralmente

I can't find a definition for the verb TOCANTAR. I notice that Hatchet put tocantes in the subjunctive; Joca and Brass had used the present indicative for tocam.


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> I very much like the EN verb "to touch" because it's subtle, indefinite. The U.S. Constitution is not absolute in nature. It is a web of heterogenous principles, often in logical and social contradiction with each other. In this court case, it's national security in wartime vs. individual freedom of speech. There's rarely an absolute right or wrong in Constitutional law; relative shades of grey rub up against and touch each other.
> 
> ATINGIR seems stronger to me than TOCAR (as C. said).
> 1. Chegar a um ponto determinado: ALCANÇAR; TOCAR
> 5. Alcançar de modo violento; acertar física ou moralmente
> 
> I can't find a definition for the verb TOCANTAR. I notice that Hatchet put tocantes in the subjunctive; Joca and Brass had used the present indicative for tocam.


 
'_Tocantar_' não existe. '_Tocante'_ deriva de '_tocar_'. 
A razão porque preferiria um termo mais forte do que '_tocar_' é porque pode ter um sentido fraco de _'roçar'_, _'pôr em contacto', _que não se coaduna com o sentido que aqui está em causa, o de '_ferir_', '_pôr em causa'_, porventura até '_violar_' princípios básicosda ordem social americana.


----------



## GamblingCamel

The face behind the words.
Justice Robert Jackson, 1892-1954. 
NY State. Last U.S. Supreme Court justice who did not graduate from law school. Chief U.S. prosecutor at the Nuremberg trials.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> A razão porque preferiria um termo mais forte do que '_tocar_' é porque pode ter um sentido fraco de _'roçar'_, _'pôr em contacto', _que não se coaduna com o sentido que aqui está em causa, o de '_ferir_', '_pôr em causa'_, porventura até '_violar_' princípios básicosda ordem social americana.


Okay. You guys are the PT speakers. I merely pleaded my case.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gambler,
I did my homework too:


_Mas a liberdade de discordar não se limita às coisas sem importância, o que seria mero arremedo de liberdade. O teste de sua essência passa pelo direito a discordar do que tange ao âmago da ordem existente._


----------



## marta12

Tenho andado a acompanhar o diálogo e estou de acordo com uma coisa que o Carfer disse.
«Ser diferente» é mais do que discordar, ou de que contestar.
Pode ser-se diferente sem ter de discordar. É possível estar de acordo com a maior parte das coisas e mesmo assim querer ser-se diferente, penso eu.
Por isso, não perca o conceito de ser diferente. Pode usar discordar e ser diferente. Eu acho que os dois conceitos não são iguais.


----------



## GOODVIEW

_To differ *as* to something_ tem o sentido de _divergir, discordar, não estar de acordo com_. To differ também tem o sentido de _ser diferente_, mas talvez não seguido da preposição *as*, creio eu. Na minha interpretação, entendo que esteja sendo usado na primeira acepção:

2 *to disagree with someone about a subject*
differ on/over: Experts differ on the causes of the disease.
differ with: Baker also differed with members of Congress over this issue.
*opinions/views differ: Opinions differ as to the likely winner of the tournament.*
beg to differ (=disagree): I beg to differ with you a bit there.
The Macmillan


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Pode usar discordar e ser diferente. Eu acho que os dois conceitos não são iguais.


I experienced a similar confusion when I first read the judge's opinion in EN. That's why in the OP, I gave 2 definitions for TO DIFFER.

However, when I read the case more fully, I realized that the central issue was that Jehovah's Witnesses had refused to salute the USA flag and say the Pledge of Allegiance at school.  Well, to me that was clearly an example of "being different". The students' intention was not to dispute anything with anybody; they just wanted to be free to live in concordance with their religious beliefs (that one "salutes God", not nations and flags). They differ from (but do not dispute with) USA citizens who place a higher value on national unity and security.

EDIT: Now that I'm looking at the EN opinion again, I wonder if perhaps SER DIFERENTE should be used for "freedom to differ is not" 
and DISCORDAR/DIVERGIR for the "right to differ as to". It would lose the poetic echo, though.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Tenho andado a acompanhar o diálogo e estou de acordo com uma coisa que o Carfer disse.
> «Ser diferente» é mais do que discordar, ou de que contestar.
> Pode ser-se diferente sem ter de discordar. É possível estar de acordo com a maior parte das coisas e mesmo assim querer ser-se diferente, penso eu.
> Por isso, não perca o conceito de ser diferente. Pode usar discordar e ser diferente. Eu acho que os dois conceitos não são iguais.


 
Exacto, mas eu queria um termo que juntasse os dois. Uma coisa é o direito a dissentir, a discordar, a ter uma opinião diferente dos demais mesmo que estes sejam uma maioria. Outra coisa é o direito à diferença, resulte ela de questões étnicas, religiosas, educacionais, culturais, etárias, de capacidade física, de orientação sexual, etc. Eu sei que o texto é de 1943 e que as questões relativas ao direito à diferença que cito acima ganharam maior acuidade já depois disso (pelo menos algumas delas), mas nesta decisão, tal como a leio, e debaixo dessa _'freedom to differ', _já está contemplado o essencial dos direitos fundamentais das pessoas tal como hoje os entendemos. Precisavamos, portanto, dum termo que abarcasse essas duas vertentes.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gambler, seguindo o seu judicioso raciocínio, acho que se poderia usar _divergir_ nas duas frases. Divergir também significa discrepar, que nada mais é do que ser diferente.

discrepar

A A A A
(dis.cre.par)
v.
1. Discordar de, estar em divergência com; DISCORDAR; DISSENTIR; *DIVERGIR* [int. : "As moças apenas ordenam aos homens o que devem fazer; e o homem que está no seu papel obedece sem discrepar." ( Machado de Assis , "A chave", in Outros contos.) ] [tr. + com, de : Suas opiniões discrepam das do mestre.]
2. *Ser ou estar diferente*, diverso; DIFERIR [tr. + com, de, em : Sua alegria discrepa da tristeza geral.] [int. : Apesar de gêmeos, suas personalidades discrepam.]
[F.: Do lat. discrepare.]

Ou, pensando melhor, discrepar talvez tenha muito mais força nas duas frases, não sei se vocês concordam...



GamblingCamel said:


> I experienced a similar confusion when I first read the judge's opinion in EN. That's why in the OP, I gave 2 definitions for TO DIFFER.
> 
> However, when I read the case more fully, I realized that the central issue was that Jehovah's Witnesses had refused to salute the USA flag and say the Pledge of Allegiance at school.  Well, to me that was clearly an example of "being different". The students' intention was not to dispute anything with anybody; they just wanted to be free to live in concordance with their religious beliefs (that one "salutes God", not nations and flags). They differ from (but do not dispute with) USA citizens who place a higher value on national unity and security.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I'm looking at the EN opinion again, I wonder if perhaps SER DIFERENTE should be used for "freedom to differ is not"
> and DISCORDAR/DIVERGIR for the "right to differ as to". It would lose the poetic echo, though.


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Gambler, seguindo o seu judicioso raciocínio, acho que se poderia usar _divergir_ nas duas frases. Divergir também significa discrepar, que nada mais é do que ser diferente.
> 
> discrepar
> 
> A A A A
> (dis.cre.par)
> v.
> 1. Discordar de, estar em divergência com; DISCORDAR; DISSENTIR; *DIVERGIR* [int. : "As moças apenas ordenam aos homens o que devem fazer; e o homem que está no seu papel obedece sem discrepar." ( Machado de Assis , "A chave", in Outros contos.) ] [tr. + com, de : Suas opiniões discrepam das do mestre.]
> 2. *Ser ou estar diferente*, diverso; DIFERIR [tr. + com, de, em : Sua alegria discrepa da tristeza geral.] [int. : Apesar de gêmeos, suas personalidades discrepam.]
> [F.: Do lat. discrepare.]
> 
> Ou, pensando melhor, discrepar talvez tenha muito mais força nas duas frases, não sei se vocês concordam...


 
Pode ser, mas '_discrepar_' é pouco usado por estas bandas (menos do que '_discrepante'_ e incomparavelmente menos do que '_discrepância_'), além de que é mais usado para significar diferenças de opinião. '_Divergir'_ é comum, mas, mais uma vez, pende mais para o lado das diferenças de opinião. Quando digo _'direito a divergir'_ quase sempre me refiro a _'direito a discordar'._ Além disso sugere também a ideia de desvio dum padrão, duma norma, o que, de certa forma, lhe dá uma carácter negativo, bem patente no termo '_desviante_'. A tendência hoje é para a rejeição de padrões e para pôr em pé de igualdade as diferenças, especialmente em matéria de direitos humanos. 
As palavras são realmente muito complicadas, sobretudo em matérias sensíveis como esta, mas talvez eu esteja a exagerar.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, mas '_discrepar_' é pouco usado por estas bandas (menos do que '_discrepante'_ e incomparavelmente menos do que '_discrepância_'), além de que é mais usado para significar diferenças de opinião. '_Divergir'_ é comum, mas, mais uma vez, pende mais para o lado das diferenças de opinião. Quando digo _'direito a divergir'_ quase sempre me refiro a _'direito a discordar'._ Além disso sugere também a ideia de desvio dum padrão, duma norma, o que, de certa forma, lhe dá uma carácter negativo, bem patente no termo '_desviante_'. A tendência hoje é para a rejeição de padrões e para pôr em pé de igualdade as diferenças, especialmente em matéria de direitos humanos.
> As palavras são realmente muito complicadas, sobretudo em matérias sensíveis como esta, mas talvez eu esteja a exagerar.



Discrepar também não é uma palavra muito comum por aqui mas, na minha opinião, é a que melhor casa no contexto, além de ser facilmente compreendida. Julgo que as palavras existem para que se lance mão delas, na busca de uma maior clareza e fidelidade para o que desejamos expressar, pois senão a língua se tornaria uma sucessão de lugares comuns - o que na verdade é um pouco o que acontece.  Mas aí também talvez nem todo mundo compartilhe esse meu enfoque da língua.


----------



## Joca

Meu voto é por ... *diferir*.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Julgo que as palavras existem para que se lance mão delas, na busca de uma maior clareza e fidelidade para o que desejamos expressar, pois senão a língua se tornaria uma sucessão de lugares comuns - o que na verdade é um pouco o que acontece.


Robert, you're describing exactly what U.S. Constitutional legal theorists do every day in their writings. They examine a word like DIFFER, articulated by one judge, seven decades ago, and re-interpret it in terms of DIFFERent contemporary social situations and moral values (as C. said in respect to _direito à diferença_, 1943 vs. today).

In fact, my emphasis on SER DIFERENTE reflects my own ideological bias. I like the word SER because it refers to the self in a pre-social context, rather than as a citizen embedded in a social order.  In other words, I am putting an emphasis on the "individualistic" side of USA history (especially the right to freely practice the religiion of one's choice), rather than the "nationalist" side (the insistence on pledges of allegiance to flags and governments).


----------

